# Container sharing FROM NZ to Germany



## gawa (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi there!

We're planning to leave Aotearoa next year at the end of March, beginning of April.
Is there anyone who would want to share a container? We wouldn't need much space at all, we've started selling our stuff... 
Or any other ideas to get a crate or two from here to there? Mainly tools, so considerably heavy...

Thanks in advance! lane:


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

gawa said:


> Hi there! We're planning to leave Aotearoa next year at the end of March, beginning of April. Is there anyone who would want to share a container? We wouldn't need much space at all, we've started selling our stuff... Or any other ideas to get a crate or two from here to there? Mainly tools, so considerably heavy... Thanks in advance! lane:


 Sorry, not answering your request but curious to know of your reason of leaving NZ to return to Germany?


----------



## gawa (Jun 10, 2009)

Good morning!

Hard to say, so many little reasons - and we might as well come back after some time...Germany is in so much trouble at the moment.
I don't want to go into details, but I guess our reasons match many of those I've read before.


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

gawa said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Hard to say, so many little reasons - and we might as well come back after some time...Germany is in so much trouble at the moment.
> I don't want to go into details, but I guess our reasons match many of those I've read before.


No worries and best of luck with your move. I would have suggested moving to OZ if you intented to return to NZ sometime in the future (easier to relocate and move back). However, that depends whether you have NZ citizenship and lined up a job in OZ.


----------



## gawa (Jun 10, 2009)

We don't have citizenship, would be eligible next month, actually.
We have thought about moving to OZ - a job might not be too hard to find, I'm a chef... 

But we'd like to keep our German passports - the procedure to get dual citizenship is not easy and expensive... 
Why did you leave NZ?


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

gawa said:


> We don't have citizenship, would be eligible next month, actually.
> We have thought about moving to OZ - a job might not be too hard to find, I'm a chef...
> 
> But we'd like to keep our German passports - the procedure to get dual citizenship is not easy and expensive...
> Why did you leave NZ?


I can understand you wanting to keep your EU passport but it is a pity if you are eligible for NZ citizenship and you can't take it. 

I am not originally from NZ but stayed in NZ for 11 years before coming to OZ. Now I have both NZ and OZ citizenships. I left NZ because of a job opportunity in OZ and since then have had no need to return to NZ. However, I miss the friendliness and nearness to greenery and lakes in NZ. Maybe I will come back to retire?


----------

